# Identify Me Please



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

The dark blue one in the middle need identification


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

S. fryeri, I believe. It would be nice to see a full profile shot of him!

Kim


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Looks like a _Sc. fryeri_/Aulonocara cross.

I agree a better picture is necessary.


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

HOw do you post a picture? I need help!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

To post a photo...

1. Sign up for a free account with

www.photobucket.com

2. Upload the pictures from your PC to that online site. Pictures will be stored on their server and then accessible anywhere on the WWW.

3. After the upload is complete, simply click on the box labeled "IMG Code" under the photo you want to show. It will automatically copy the URL. Then just paste it in the reply box (CTRL+V).

4. THEN, before you SUBMIT your post, be sure to PREVIEW it first. You should see the image. If not, double check your code.


----------



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

my lfs sold it as ahli. Thanks guys


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

That's what they're commonly sold as, even though they are fryeri.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's also common for them to be crosses between peacocks and fryeri, so if you could try to post a better pic where we can see the whole fish, it would be helpful.

Looks like he's a very nice looking one, regardless, but for breeding purposes, you want to find out what he is for sure!

Kim


----------

